

Avoid Analysis Paralysis by Experimenting - koblenski
http://sam-koblenski.blogspot.com/2015/06/avoid-analysis-paralysis-by.html

======
shalmanese
The problem is analysis paralysis usually strikes because you have to make a
decision today which have profound consequences a long way down the road.

For example, if you're deciding between Ruby and Go, it's a choice between
things like a more extensive gem library vs not having to rewrite the code to
achieve scale. Those are things you can't test in an experiment, but they're
choices your future self will have to live with.

That's why I believe it's good to just have a rigid flowchart when making
technical decisions of this nature. The time to make or modify the flow chart
is not the same time as when you need to make a decision. Later, once the
product is off the ground, play around the edges with new technologies and use
those learnings to modify the flowchart. This, to me, was the best way to
avoid analysis paralysis.

